# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  العدالة في القانون الانجليزي:

## هيثم الفقى

انتقل مذهب القانون الطبيعي من الادب اليوناني والفقه اللاتيني إلى القانون الانجليزي منذ القرن الثالث عشر ، وذلك على يد " مستشار الملك" الذي لم يكن مقيدا بقانون معين فيما يصدره من قرارات بخصوص الشكاوى التي يرفعها الناس إلى عدالة الملك هربا من الاحكام الظالمة التي تصدرها المحاكم العادية ، بل انه كان يفصل في هذه الشكاوى طبقا لما يقتضيه العقل والعدل وطهارة الضمير. 


*مراحل تطور القانون الانجليزي:* 

المرحلة الصلتيةالمرحلة الرومانيةالمرحلة الأنجلوسكسونية:*قانون العدالة* 

ظروف نشأته:كيف نشأ قانون العدالة:

----------

